# test breakers



## meohmy (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello,

First of all i'm not yet licensed but I work for a licensed electrician. Right now I'm trying to market some new ideas, but an efficient way to test breakers would be needed.

We've come across a lot of Federal Pacific panels and we always recomend changing these out obviously. However most customers arent really that bothered about the issues these panels have. Is there a reasonably priced piece of equipment we could build, or buy that can test breakers to make sure they trip at the right amperage? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Eh... probably that KO Instrument's CBA-1000 gadget is the only thing I know about.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

nope


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigger stuff, Phenix Technologies makes some very popular equipment. I'm not sure if Brian John or Zog use any of their stuff, but it's been a popular brand among the couple testing companies I use. 

http://www.phenixtech.com/Circuit_Breaker_Test_Equipment.asp


----------



## meohmy (Jul 20, 2009)

CBA-1000 may do the trick, I just wish it was a little less expensive. In time it would pay for itself, but not quick enough for my liking I guess.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

meohmy said:


> CBA-1000 may do the trick, I just wish it was a little less expensive. In time it would pay for itself, but not quick enough for my liking I guess.


They don't get any cheaper than that, and the CBA-1000 isn't really a calibrated instrument anyhow. Nobody really tests these small breakers you're proposing to test. The cost of the test far exceeds the cost of simply replacing the breaker on speculation.


----------



## meohmy (Jul 20, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> They don't get any cheaper than that, and the CBA-1000 isn't really a calibrated instrument anyhow. Nobody really tests these small breakers you're proposing to test. The cost of the test far exceeds the cost of simply replacing the breaker on speculation.


Yeah I was looking for extra leverage to convince people to replace their Federal Pacifics, but in reality only 25% of the people that have them and saw that it was obviously bad would even bother to replace it anyway probably.

I did hear a story once about someone proving his point by shorting the hot off of the breaker with a wire off the ground bar to prove his point. i.e. big spark and no trip


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

meohmy said:


> Yeah I was looking for extra leverage to convince people to replace their Federal Pacifics, but in reality only 25% of the people that have them and saw that it was obviously bad would even bother to replace it anyway probably.
> 
> I did hear a story once about someone proving his point by shorting the hot off of the breaker with a wire off the ground bar to prove his point. i.e. big spark and no trip


Testing 40 breakers would cost the customer way more than a panel replacement. I wouldn't test one for cheaper than 50 bucks a breaker if I was doing a bunch of them. Particularly considering the trip unit has a limited lifespan and needs replaced every so many tests at 500 bucks a pop. That instrument is intended to be used at the receptacle outlet, and you stand a real good chance of blowing open a marginal connection or a bad backstab during the test, I believe.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

FPE tend not to kick out on short.
I've seen main switch gears kick out over a shorted 15A circuit.
Other problem is when used as a switch (and they are the non switchable type) they heat up and trip at half the load..


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

meohmy said:


> I did hear a story once about someone proving his point by shorting the hot off of the breaker with a wire off the ground bar to prove his point. i.e. big spark and no trip


That proves nothing besides the guy who did it is a moron.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> They don't get any cheaper than that, and the CBA-1000 isn't really a calibrated instrument anyhow. Nobody really tests these small breakers you're proposing to test. The cost of the test far exceeds the cost of simply replacing the breaker on speculation.


Exactly, costs more to test than replace.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Have your customer type _federal pacific hazard_ into Google. That is the best way to get them to swap them out. A educated customer is a happy customer, after reading a few of these web pages they will demand you swap out all the FP panels in the neighborhood.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Have your customer type _federal pacific hazard_ into Google. That is the best way to get them to swap them out. A educated customer is a happy customer, after reading a few of these web pages they will demand you swap out all the FP panels in the neighborhood.


I have done the same thing in the past.

~Matt


----------

